# New Lawn weed identifying help



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

HI,
I have some type of weed which has infested my lawn recently. I have attached some pictures of it.
Can some one please help me identify what it is.

Also there are some spots where the grass has died off, I have also attached some pictures of it, can some one please tell me what caused this.

I am in Northeast Ohio, has KBG/Rye in the lawn.

THanks

Dil
Weed Pictures:









Bare Spot Pictures:


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks like annual ryegrass to me.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

Is it not Crabgrass?


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

dilum82 said:


> Is it not Crabgrass?


No, not crabgrass.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> dilum82 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not Crabgrass?
> ...


So do you know how to get rid of annual rye grass? Or do you let them stay until they die off in the winter?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> Looks like annual ryegrass to me.


You have the best profile photo avatar on the site. Go Yanks. ALL RISE FOR THE JUDGE!


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

dilum82 said:


> nclawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > dilum82 said:
> ...


Rye will usually die off in the heat of the summer, other than that you can hand pull or spot spray with glyphosate. Did your seed have annual rye in it?


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> dilum82 said:
> 
> 
> > nclawnguy said:
> ...


I am not sure, the company whom I asked to reseed, reseeded the lawn a month ago, and this is what happened.
So I assume it might have had them.(even though I asked them to put KBG!)
Also do you have any idea as to what might have caused those bare spots where the grass has died off?


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> Looks like annual ryegrass to me.


What's up nclawnguy 

No clue with the weed pic but NC knows his stuff. Good to see more cool season pros finding TLF. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I disagree with it being annual ryegrass. Those blades are too wide. It is too upright for crabgrass. It really looks like young k31, but the center is fairly flat.

OP: Could you get more info on what they reseeded with?

PS: Welcome to the site nclawnguy


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

My current backyard is mostly k31, this is not k31. Looks like annual rye, but could be an unnamed grassy undesirable.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I disagree with it being annual ryegrass. Those blades are too wide. It is too upright for crabgrass. It really looks like young k31, but the center is fairly flat.
> 
> OP: Could you get more info on what they reseeded with?
> 
> PS: Welcome to the site nclawnguy


Thanks for the reply, they said it was a mix of KBG/Rye.
I dont know if you can see it in the pictures, but it is light in color compared to the KBG in the lawn, so you can easily spot it.
So it looks more like a weed to me.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> My current backyard is mostly k31, this is not k31. Looks like annual rye, but could be an unnamed grassy undesirable.


Thanks for the reply, do you know how to make sure its annual rye?


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Usually clasping auricles are a giveaway for Annual Rye. When they said Rye, did they specifically say "Perennial Rye"? There's a big difference between the 2 ryes. I've seen cheap bags of seed that have lots of annual rye purposely added in. Or it could be contaminated seed.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, when I compare this picture with what I have, I dont seemed to see clasping auricles.
Here are some more closeup pictures of that.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> Usually clasping auricles are a giveaway for Annual Rye. When they said Rye, did they specifically say "Perennial Rye"? There's a big difference between the 2 ryes. I've seen cheap bags of seed that have lots of annual rye purposely added in. Or it could be contaminated seed.


Thanks for the reply, when I compare this picture with what I have, I dont seemed to see clasping auricles.
Here are some more closeup pictures of that.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

nclawnguy said:


> My current backyard is mostly k31...


I seem to remember you've moved to a larger place from the gorgeous "stereo-stand" you had there on ATY. Welcome to TLF! Do you have big plans for your new place?


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> nclawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > My current backyard is mostly k31...
> ...


Yes, I moved in 2015 to a larger home and lot. While my last home did have a great lawn, it was only 4k total grass area, very easy to maintain. My current home has 36k grass maybe a bit less with the landscape beds and pool I have installed. Right now I'm just getting all my landscape beds installed, last year I had an in-ground pool installed with patio. Really haven't been too concerned with the lawn, just mowing and a few fertilizer apps in the fall. I plan on getting irrigation installed here soon so I can start getting my lawn in shape, I have well water so I won't have a water bill. My lawn actually looks pretty decent for the lack of work I have put into it, nothing like my old place. Trying to decide on type of grass to go with when I renovate.

Current home (pics taken in May)
Front - tttf blend, nothing special, mostly from builders seed.

Back Yard - k31


Previous House - kbg (NuGlade/Bewitched blend)


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Love it. Beautiful all around.


----------

